# Smoking numbers hit new low as Britons turn to vaping to help quit cigarettes



## Rincewind (8/3/17)

Here is the link: 

https://www.theguardian.com/society...ritons-turn-to-vaping-to-help-quit-cigarettes

Now, if only the states would get with the program...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (8/3/17)

And more:

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-03-young-people-associate-e-cigarettes-likelihood.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

